# [B]I got my new wolf chip, GOING RACING!!!![/B]



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*I got my new wolf chip, GOING RACING!!!!* 

getting my gtir,z32,444cc chip in the morning hhhhuuummm
battle of the imports sunday @ the rock ..........YYYYYeeeeAAAaa

hope 2 see a few nissans there i will post my times @ 18 psi sunday nite
shooting for low 13s hoping for the 12s :hal:


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

hey man I got the same setup just no z32 maf. But I also have clutch flywheel, 3in exhaust but havent gotten to punch it yet fixing the kink's out now. GL at the track. I would def. like to see your time's!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to move this to motorsports. PM me if you'd rather it stay in FI.


----------



## teamnuemerex (Aug 19, 2002)

hey man i might be going to the rock too if i pick up my car from jgy on friday same swap as you heres a list of mods done so far.

sr20det/stock 230hp
8:3.1 cr
ported intake manifold w/quad throttle bodies
ported stock turbo manifold
INCON bb37rr dual ball bearing turbo oil and water cooled
Forge Evolution FMIC
Turbo XS RFL bov
72lb msd fuel injectors
JGY fuel rail
Walboro 255 gph fuel pump
Ford Mustang Cobra MAF
HKS aif filter
91' sr20de distributor
3"turbo back manderal bent exhaust w/straight pipe
Blitz NurSpec-R muffler
Jim Wolf Technollogy 4bar reprogramed ECU
w/ removed govenor, redline raised from 6900 to 8000
KOYO radiator
B&M short shifter
cryo treated, shot peened, and welded transmission 
PAR dog tooth clutchless transmission gears
nismo LSD
ACT stage 3 clutch w/street disc
fidanza 8lb flywheel
axels from raxels
Red line shock proof tranny fluid
Blitz turbo timer
Greddy profec B II boost controller set @ 17psi loboost and 24psi hi boost
fuel pressure and boost gauges
17" Team Dynamic flat black rims
KYB adustable shocks and struts w/TEIN Stech lowering springs
Wilwood big brake kit
body kit from inportfan.com
carbon fiber hood and trunk 
angel eye projector headlights
nismo oil, gas and radiator caps
i think thats it!!!!!


coming soon:

paint job
bigger turbo and intercooler
2.0L to 2.4L JWT stroker kit
4"exhuast piping
drum to disc brake conversion
JWT cams and cam gears
Dynoe'd


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

teamnuemerex said:


> hey man i might be going to the rock too if i pick up my car from jgy on friday same swap as you heres a list of mods done so far.
> 
> sr20det/stock 230hp
> 8:3.1 cr
> ...


ha. good way to spend about $10,000. i think the stroker kit alot for the DET (the one i saw was 2.0 to 2.2) is like $5000 ( http://shop.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/todsr20det22.html ) ...
good luck man, i hope you do it, you'll have a hell of a car and be a good image for the rest of us Nissan nuts. i just wish i had that much money D:


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

rushed and had a few issues but im workin them out 

13.9 @ 101 - 2.2 60ft need to get them 60's down
the car has been in limp mode from the swap knock was grounded 
broke my tranny (no slicks) need slicks for better times spinning 1st 2nd and 3rd 
fixed knock ,putting in new tranny and selling the car
cars running great


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FourN, you should be able to pull a lot better than that even on street tires! It takes practice practice practice 

not bad though man, not bad.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

come on man


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

chill out


----------

